# N. de la T.



## HesterPrynne

¡Hola!
Quería consultaros un asunto de traducción a ver qué opináis.
Cuando el traductor pone una nota se pone N. del T., sea un sólo traductor o varios. Hasta ahí, vale.
¿Y si es una traductora? ¿Se pone "N. de la T.", o como siempre, el sexismo lingüístico se impone?
¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Marnova

Por mi parte, siempre he utilizado "N. de la T.", igual que pongo médica, abogada, jueza, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## HesterPrynne

Pues creo que yo también lo voy a poner... todo sea que luego la editorial me lo cambie, claro... ¡Gracias, Marnova!


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Opino como Marnova. En cualquier caso, yo dejaría que el "sexismo lingüístico" lo impongan otros.  
(Mi opinión es que si pones N. de la T. no te lo cambiarán en la editorial.)


----------



## HesterPrynne

¡Ojalá tengas razón, Namarne! Pero ya me han hecho alguna de esas, porque tienen sus normas de estilo fijas, en fin, ya os contaré qué me dicen, si es que me dicen algo.


----------



## Jellby

Yo he visto "N. de la T." y "N. de los T.".


----------



## javier8907

Y tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Si se dice "traductora", abreviado debería ser igual. Creo que sobre el nombre femenino de esta profesión no hay discusión, como la hay sobre los de otras muchas.


----------



## HesterPrynne

Jellby said:


> Yo he visto "N. de la T." y "N. de los T.".


 Es que creo que "nota de los traductores" también es, absurdamente, "N. del T.", al menos esto veo aquí.



javier8907 said:


> Y tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Si se dice "traductora", abreviado debería ser igual. Creo que sobre el nombre femenino de esta profesión no hay discusión, como la hay sobre los de otras muchas.


Ojalá no la hubiese pero en una editorial muy muy conocida por todos en España (y probablemente en más, pero yo te digo una cuyo libro tengo en la mano en este momento) la traductora de una novela es una mujer y todas sus notas figuran como N. del T., por lo que creo que para muchos este tema no es tan obvio.


----------



## Domtom

Para _nota de los traductores_, ¿valdría

N. de los TT. *?*

Y luego _nota*S* de los traductores_, ¿valdría

NN. de los TT. ???


----------



## María Madrid

Jellby said:


> Yo he visto "N. de la T." y "N. de los T.".


Yo también. No creo que nadie se extrañe porque pongas N de *la *T. 

En el caso del libro que comentas puede que haya sucedido lo siguiente, que es lo que hago yo. Al traducir yo simplemente añado la nota al pie, sin poner N de la T sino sólo el número de nota. Lo de N de la T lo añaden directamente en la editorial y es posible que en este caso el maquetador de turno no se molestara en mirar si el traductor era él o ella. Saludos,


----------



## Skepseironeia

Domtom said:


> Para _nota de los traductores_, ¿valdría
> 
> N. de los TT. *?*
> 
> Y luego _nota*S* de los traductores_, ¿valdría
> 
> NN. de los TT. ???



Me parece completamente razonable, puesto que la norma die que las abreviaturas deben modificarse de acuerdo a género y número, y es tan absurdo escribir "F. A." para Fuerzas Armadas y "E. U." para Estados Unidos como escribir "N. de los T." para decir "nota de los traductores".


----------



## Danalvo

Once años después...

No es absurdo, ni mucho menos "sexismo linguístico", escribir "N. del T." (como tampoco está mal N. de la T., si se prefiere) aunque el traductor sea una mujer, al igual que no es incorrecto decir "necesito a un albañil que me arregle el baño" aunque luego resulte que venga una profesional y no un hombre. ¿Por qué? (sí, de nuevo, parece que hay que repetirlo hasta la saciedad) porque el genero masculino gramatical es el género no marcado, si es que eso significa algo para alguien. Es decir, no indica necesariamente si hablamos de un hombre o una mujer. De igual modo, si se establece que una nota escrita por un traductor, sea hombre o mujer, sea uno o sea un equipo de profesionales, sea "N. del T.", tampoco es absurdo, simplemente la nota no especifica si es hombre, mujer, o un equipo, porque quizá, solo quizá, al lector le interese más saber qué categoría profesional tiene la persona o personas que han escrito esa nota que saber su género o número.

Si alguien está en contra del funcionamiento del español, espero que sea coherente en todas las facetas de su vida diaria, y por ejemplo, regañe a cualquier niño al que oiga decir "me van a venir a buscar mis padres" cuando el niño, inocente él, se refiera a un hombre y a una mujer que tenga como progenitores. Y sí, de nuevo, con "niño" me refiero a niño o a niña. (a algun@ le ha explotade la cabez+).


----------



## swift

En mi biblioteca tengo un ejemplar de la _Aproximación a una historia de la traducción en España_, de don José Francisco Ruiz Casanova. En su índice onomástico de traductores, aparecen 440 en total, en 7 páginas a dos columnas. De ese total, solo 11 son mujeres mujeres: un 2,5 %.

Böhl de Faber, Cecilia.
Burgos, Carmen de.
Camprubí, Zenobia.
Chacel, Rosa.
Champourcín, Ernestina de.
Correa, Isabel.
Janés, Clara.
León, María Teresa.
Doña Marina.
Pardo Bazán, Emilia.
Zardoya, Concha.
Para más inri, mayoritariamente, a estas ilustres mujeres solo se las menciona a la pasada, en menos de un renglón, en un volumen de 536 páginas. Al examinar la página 527, que es la que da inicio a dicho índice, se consigna una sola: Cecila Böhl de Faber, conocida como Fernán Caballero, en el escaño 53, a quien se dedica una nota a pie de página (la #27 de la página 429). Llama la atención que su sucesora inmediata en el listado sea doña Carmen de Burgos, otra escritora que se dio a conocer bajo pseudónimo —o más bien, pseudónimos, porque usó varios—. Si esto no habla de la invisibilidad de las traductoras ni mueve a abogar por que se emplee _N. de la T._ o _Nota de la traductora_ —con todas sus letras—, pues qué lástima y qué vergüenza.


----------



## Circunflejo

Danalvo said:


> De igual modo, si se establece que una nota escrita por un traductor, sea hombre o mujer, sea uno o sea un equipo de profesionales, sea "N. del T.", tampoco es absurdo,


Si al lector le consta que la traducción la ha hecho una mujer o un equipo de profesionales, no solo es absurdo sino que, además, es ridículo, extemporáneo y una falta absoluta de profesionalidad.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola, @Danalvo:
Excelente exposición, lamentablemente deslucida por la innecesaria reiteración y la absurda jeroglificación final:


Danalvo said:


> [...] Y sí, de nuevo, con "niño" me refiero a niño o a niña. (a algun@ le ha explotade la cabez+).


Con respecto a la nota de traducción abreviada, no encuentro impedimento alguno en ninguna de las que se han propuesto —excepto las dos de @Domtom en #9—, ya que las editoras suelen incluir el nombre de los traductores en la página de créditos, justo debajo del título original de la obra.


----------



## Danalvo

Xiscomx said:


> Hola, @Danalvo:
> Excelente exposición, lamentablemente deslucida por la innecesaria reiteración y la absurda jeroglificación final:


Totalmente de acuerdo, yo también considero la reiteración innecesaria y la jeroglificación final absurda. Luego mi propósito está cumplido.


----------



## lagartija68

Danalvo said:


> un albañil


Se te escapó la diferencia que hay entre los artículos indeterminado y determinado.
En este caso ya sabemos quién es la traductora. No estamos buscando un traductor. Por lo tanto corresponde el artículo en el género correspondiente, femenino.


----------



## Danalvo

lagartija68 said:


> Se te escapó la diferencia que hay entre los artículos indeterminado y determinado.
> En este caso ya sabemos quién es la traductora. No estamos buscando un traductor. Por lo tanto corresponde el artículo en el género correspondiente, femenino.


Lo siento, pero la verdad es que no entiendo lo que quieres decir.


----------



## lagartija68

Que una cosa es que busques un albañil, en el sentido de que buscas alguien una persona, de cualquier sexo, para que haga un trabajo de albañilería, y otra cosa es que unA traductorA escriba sus notas diciendo: nota del traductor. Hay traductora, no traductor, no es alguien indeterminado, la persona que está ha haciendo el trabajo de traducción es mujer, y por eso se llama a sí misma traductorA.


----------



## Danalvo

Gracias por tu aclaración.

Una traductora hace muy bien en poner N. de la T., por supuesto. Pero otra traductora también hará muy bien en identificar sus notas como N. del T. si así lo desea. Sabemos, o deberíamos saber, que N. del T. es una convención para identificar las notas del traductor de una obra, y se puede usar tal cual, sea hombre o mujer, ya que la palabra traductor, en una expresión fija, sirve para los dos. De nuevo, pensar que usar N. del T. no es correcto cuando hablemos de un caso en el que el traductor sea mujer es volverse a olvidar de que N. del T. sirve también para mujer. No es sólo para cuando no sepamos si es hombre o mujer (como se infiere por las palabras de algunos), no. No es que algunos "nos queramos apañar usando el masculino aunque sea impropio cuando estemos hablando de una mujer", no. Es que, y me canso a mí mismo teniendo que repetirlo, el masculino es el género no marcado. Y eso simplemente significa, por si alguien no lo sabe, que al usarlo no estoy especificando el género. Y sí, una traductora puede no sentir ninguna necesidad de especificar en esa nota que es una mujer, aunque por otro lado esté perfectamente identificada con su nombre en los créditos de la obra. Precisamente puede argumentar que para qué quiere especificarlo en la nota, si ya está acreditada perfectamente en el libro. En resumen, "N. del T." se puede considerar una expresión fija. Y digo "se puede" no "se debe". Si alguien prefiere especificar y adaptar la expresión fija, ¡perfecto! Nadie se lo prohíbe y además, a mí personalmente me gusta más. Pero si a alguien no le gusta que exista la versión neutra para quien quiera usarla, pues que reclame donde tenga que reclamar. Pero que tenga en cuenta que las mujeres que no se sienten ninguneadas por eso en absoluto también existen, y opinan que la lucha por sus derechos no está ahí.


----------



## Circunflejo

Danalvo said:


> Es que, y me canso a mí mismo teniendo que repetirlo, el masculino es el género no marcado. Y eso simplemente significa, por si alguien no lo sabe, que al usarlo no estoy especificando el género.


¿Qué motivo habría para no especificar el género de alguien cuyo género es conocido? No se me ocurre ninguno positivo...



Danalvo said:


> De nuevo, pensar que usar N. del T. no es correcto cuando hablemos de un caso en el que el traductor sea mujer es volverse a olvidar de que N. del T. sirve también para mujer.


No sirve también para mujer porque N. del T. indica que la persona es de género masculino, o de género indeterminado. Es decir, en ningún caso indica que la persona es de género femenino.

P.S.: N. de la T. se viene usando desde, al menos, el siglo XIX.


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

Perdón que me meta en esta engorrosa discusión, pero si está claro (donde sea: en la página de créditos, en la portadilla, donde quieran...) que quien tradujo es una mujer, yo pondría "N. de la T."

Y por si acaso, aclaro que no es una cuestión de feminismo, ni de género marcado (o no marcado), etc. 
Si es sabido que la traductora es mujer, pues "N. de la T.".


Saludos._


----------



## jilar

Yo pregunto, ¿existe la opción de usar "N. de T."?
Como nota de traducción.

Yo diría que sí, y nos olvidamos de los géneros que haya o pueda haber en el futuro. 

Calambur, te lo digo más que nada para hacer ver la posible complejidad del asunto, repara en que para conocer el género de una persona (y más hoy en día que hay gente que ni se considera hombre ni mujer) habría que tener unos análisis genéticos o incluso una valoración psicológica (qué siente que es, aún a pesar de los órganos sexuales que posea) de la misma.

Alguien podría identificarse con un pseudónimo o usar nombres asociados al otro género (ejemplo que ahora se me ocurre, una actriz española conocida como Toni Acosta, sí, Toni de Antonia, pero Toni como el que se usa mayoritariamente para Antonio. O sea alguien que ve que quien traduce un libro firma como Toni X, sin conocer más que ese dato, cualquier persona pensaría que se trata de un hombre ¿o no?
Y por tanto la tendencia sería poner N. del T.
Simplemente asume que el tal Toni es un hombre, que es lo "normal".


----------



## Danalvo

jilar said:


> Yo pregunto, ¿existe la opción de usar "N. de T."?
> Como nota de traducción.
> 
> Yo diría que sí, y nos olvidamos de los géneros que haya o pueda haber en el futuro.


De nuevo, buscar una solución para "N. del T." es pensar que "N. del T." tiene un problema. Es decir, buscarle una solución es no aceptar que "N. del T." no especifica género. Y ya que estamos, resulta que al ser el género no marcado, sirve perfectamente —maravilla— para las personas que no se consideran ni hombre ni mujer...

Pero yo ya me rindo, buenos días/tardes/noches.


----------



## jilar

Calma, que yo apoyo eso que dices. Donde, sin más, se entiende traductor como persona *que traduce.*
Sea lo que sea o se sienta lo que sienta*.*

Igual que cuando hay un accidente solicitamos si hay algún médico o un doctor.
Es obvio que no pedimos que sea solo un varón.

Incluso nos va a valer si se trata de una enfermera, o enfermero. 

Puede que hasta un socorrista sirviera, dependiendo del accidente, claro.

O alguien que, sin más, tenga más conocimientos sanitarios que nosotros al respecto.


----------



## lagartija68

Pero, como la persona que hace la traducción sabe si es traductor o traductora más que nadie, el problema que planteas no existe. Está en sus manos la decisión de cómo quiere escribir las notas y sería absurdo criticar si puso N. del T. o N. de la T. como si se tratara de una falta.


----------



## jilar

María Madrid said:


> ...
> 
> En el caso del libro que comentas puede que haya sucedido lo siguiente, que es lo que hago yo. Al traducir yo simplemente añado la nota al pie, sin poner N de la T sino sólo el número de nota. Lo de N de la T lo añaden directamente en la editorial y es posible que en este caso el maquetador de turno no se molestara en mirar si el traductor era él o ella. Saludos,



Evidentemente me refiero a lo que pasa tras los editores. Algo como se explicaba ahí.

Al traductor le piden hacer su trabajo y él, o ella, apuntará Notas.
El añadido de que esas notas son de quien traduce lo hacen otras personas que no tienen por qué conocer el género del traductor (sea hombre, mujer o lo que se considere).

Dicho esto, yo si tuviera una editorial y quien traduce es una mujer, y yo lo sé, no me temblaría la mano en ordenar que ponga "N. de la T."

Pero eso no quita que se pueda seguir usando "traductor" como neutro (quien traduce), porque sirve para varones (traductores) y para mujeres (traductoras).


----------



## anahiseri

Yo, las raras veces que necesito aclarar algún punto de la traducción, pongo N. de la trad. (la T sola me sabe a poco.) Y jamás se me ha pasado por la cabeza que ese acto de poner "de la" en vez de "del" fuera algo así como un acto feminista revolucionario (lo que parece desprenderse de algunos comentarios). Pongo "la" porque yo soy traductora y me entiendo como tal; no soy traductor. Lo cual no quita, por supuesto, que me sienta englobada en una expresión como "Reunión de traductores". El plural es otra cosa, a mí me suena más neutro. No pienso que sea necesario decir "traductores y traductoras". Pero si yo hablo de mí, yo soy mujer. Ni estoy avergonzada y orgullosa de ello.


----------



## anahiseri

Lo del género no marcado yo no lo veo tan claro en singular. En plural sí: si alguien dice "ahí están los dos traductores", esto se puede entender como que hay dos hombres o un hombre y una mujer. Si vemos que son dos mujeres, diríamos "ahí están las dos traductoras". Pero eso no vale para todas las palabras referentes a seres humanos, pues depende de los morfemas que se empleen según el género y el número. ciclista es un ejemplo interesante.  Ahí el asunto depende del artículo, adjetivo, etc. Si no lo hay, el género no se define: "Mira, un montón de ciclistas" (mujeres, hombres, o mixto).. De joven era ciclista.  (él o ella).


----------



## swift

El género no marcado les funciona a los reaccionarios hasta que se emplea en palabras poco prestigiosas, como “abusadores” o “acosadores”: entonces saltan para aclarar que “también hay abusadoras y acosadoras”.


----------



## Circunflejo

Danalvo said:


> Pero yo ya me rindo, buenos días/tardes/noches.


Pues qué pronto se rinde. Si ni siquiera ha respondido a las objeciones que planteé en el mensaje 21.


----------



## LolBM

Yo también lo vi, hace ya muchos años.



Circunflejo said:


> ¿Qué motivo habría para no especificar el género de alguien cuyo género es conocido? No se me ocurre ninguno positivo...


Exacto.


jilar said:


> Yo diría que sí, y nos olvidamos de los géneros que haya o pueda haber en el futuro.





Danalvo said:


> Y ya que estamos, resulta que al ser el género no marcado, sirve perfectamente —maravilla— para las personas que no se consideran ni hombre ni mujer...


Yo creo que eso no es verdad. Imaginamos que es un hombre y, si luego vemos que lo ha traducido una mujer, decimos: "Ah, mira, era una mujer". Cuando leo bibliograrías me doy cuenta de que siempre pienso que son hombres, "por defecto". Si, luego, por lo que sea, veo que uno de esos autores que están citando es una mujer, siempre me llama la atención. Me di cuenta de que en mis trabajos universitarios me refería en masculino al "autor" (es verdad que la mayoría son hombres) hasta darme cuenta de que algunos eran mujeres, por tanto, "la autora". 
Si leo N. de la T. me aporta más información, y para eso está el lenguaje, para precisar, cuando se puede.


----------



## Xiscomx

¡Pobre @Danalvo, ya se nos ha rendido y solo lleva 13 intervenciones! Tiene toda la razón del mundo cuando defiende el uso en español del nombre masculino como referente genérico. Otra cosa muy distinta es cuando se intenta politizar de forma exacerbada el género inclusivo. Los defensores del género inclusivo también llevan su parte de razón, pero algunas herramientas utilizadas son puras perogrulladas. Que de los masculinos terminados en _-o_ los quieran convertir en femeninos terminados en _-a_, no debería crear inconveniente alguno: _un marino /una marina, el caco / la caca, el cabo, soldado, sargento / la caba, soldada, sargenta, _y tantos otros, que, a pesar de sublimar ambigüedad, son comprensibles y aptos para expresar lo que se pretende; solo es cuestión de acostumbrarse al uso, sin embargo, otra fatalidad es pretender añadir _-a_ a todo cuanto vocablo se asoma por la boca para envilecer el lenguaje. Se debería considerar que los nombres sustantivos no terminados en _-o_, no llevan inherente el sello masculino que tanto subestiman las recalcitrantes feministas: _adalid,, general, mariscal, albañil, apóstol, adefesio, portavoz, etcétera; _bastaría con aplicar el determinante adecuado para avanzar en acuerdos:_ el/la albañil, un/una portavoz; _la misma solución para otro generoso grupo terminado en _-e: pinche, alcaide, androide, cofrade, cicerone, adlátere, comandante, intérprete, intendente, detective, alférez, etcétera; _y otros pocos imposibles de alterar su esencia: _quídam, barman, artífice, chef, cómplice, cónyuge, hereje; _aunque el futuro decidirá; si ya hemos asimilado _juez/jueza, miembro/miembra..._


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Tiene toda la razón del mundo cuando defiende el uso en español del nombre masculino como referente genérico.


Ya que @Danalvo no me contestó, te lo pregunto a ti:


Circunflejo said:


> ¿Qué motivo habría para no especificar el género de alguien cuyo género es conocido? No se me ocurre ninguno positivo...


Cabe recordar que quien abrió el hilo manifiesta su intención de poner N. de la T. por lo que parece tener claro el género de quien haya hecho la traducción en cuestión. Si no se aclara esta cuestión, hablar del género neutro es, con todos los respetos, (sal)irse por peteneras.


----------



## Xiscomx

De @Danalvo valedor no soy ni de sus cuitas alardear pretendo ser en este inconmensurable nido a veces perverso mentor decepcionado de que estimado amigo a sus ojos sobre mis escritos atraer su atención no puedan en segundas lo que en primeras ha quedado dicho.


----------



## jilar

anahiseri said:


> Lo del género no marcado yo no lo veo tan claro en singular.


Te pongo un simple ejemplo.
Imagina que yo tengo un libro en inglés y un amigo me pasa una página de este libro, de la versión en español.
Y como me gusta esa versión quiero saber quién ha traducido el libro (sea una o varias personas).

Lo más sencillo/económico es preguntarle a mi amigo:
-Oye, me gusta esa traducción, ¿quién es el traductor?

Ese uso de "el traductor" ahí no implica exclusivamente que se trata de un hombre. Podrías ser tú, mira qué casualidad 
En este caso mi amigo me diría tu nombre y así nos daríamos cuenta de que concretamente se trata de una traductora.

Cierto que hay una manera más larga de preguntárselo.
Indicando ambas posibilidades "traductor o traductora". O si lo prefieres con el orden cambiado.

Pero a mí la forma ya anotada "quién es el traductor" me parece de lo más natural.

Quien dice traductor, dice autor o cualquier otra palabra de este tipo.

Diferente es si pregunto directamente por "la traductora". Esto solo permite que se trate de una mujer. Y como yo desconozco eso, no tendría sentido hacer la pregunta de ese modo.


----------



## swift

Pero @jilar, ¿qué relación hay entre tu ejemplo y el caso de la consulta? La pregunta es: si quien traduce la obra es una mujer y a lo largo de aquella va dejando notas, ¿qué abreviatura se debe emplear: “N. del T.” o “N. de la T.”? Es muy fácil: la editorial encomendó la traducción a una traductora, no a un ente desconocido. ¿Qué obstáculo tendría la editorial para colocar la abreviatura “N. de la T.”, a sabiendas de la identidad de la traductora?


----------



## jilar

Mi anterior respuesta solo es a modo de aclaración para la compañera, por su comentario que cité.

Sobre lo que tú me comentas, no veo ningún obstáculo, la verdad. Eso ya habría que tratarlo con ellos.

Todo esto no impide ese uso neutro tan natural que aquí algunos defendemos, no obligamos a ello, pero estaría permitido. Tal como se usa en mi respuesta a anahiseri, por ejemplo.

O como este otro:
Hay un accidente y el coche que lo causa se da a la fuga.

A nadie sorprendería ver un titular tal como:
El conductor se dio a la fuga.

Teniendo en cuenta incluso que nadie ha visto si se trata de un varón/conductor o una mujer/conductora.
O uno conducido por Google. 

O incluso este otro más:
Supón que no indico mi género en el foro y tú me quieres decir que en algo me equivoco, pero usando esta frase:

-Yo creo que estás equivocad*.

Lo natural, ante quien no sabes su género, sería decirlo acabado en o.

Y yo si fuera mujer, como solo lo sé yo, no te corregiría. Hay varios casos así, de usuarios que, por lo que sea, no quieren indicar ese dato. Incluso hay quienes eligen muy concretamente las frases a usar para evitar mostrar este dato.
Cosas como en lugar de decir "estoy cansado/a de algo" decir "ya me cansa tal cosa".


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Lo más sencillo/económico es preguntarle a mi amigo:
> -Oye, me gusta esa traducción, ¿quién es el traductor?


Para mí, lo más sencillo/económico (para tu ejemplo) sería preguntarle a tu amigo: "¿De quién es la traducción?"




jilar said:


> Hay varios casos así, de usuarios que, por lo que sea, no quieren indicar ese dato. Incluso hay quienes eligen muy concretamente las frases a usar para evitar mostrar este dato.


Eso es verdad. Luego, que se embrome si le molesta que lo traten como si fuera varón o como si fuera mujer. 

Además, hay que ser muy cándido o tener muy poca lectura (algo que, lamentablemente, suelo intuir de muchos de los participantes) para no "detectar/intuir" señales de la sexualidad de quien escribe (algo que, por supuesto, a mí me importa un bledo), porque... _se nota_ (en los más de diez años que llevo participando en el foro, sólo una vez alguien logró engañarme/confundirme -e incluso, aunque acepté "sus dichos", no sé si son ciertos-. Digo, para que me entiendas bien, vos que sos tan gustoso de poner ejemplos y más ejemplos, que la persona me dijo por PM que era de "tal" sexo -no el que yo suponía-, pero no tengo por qué creer que fuera verdad).

Saludos._


----------



## Rosamariama

Danalvo said:


> Pero yo ya me rindo, buenos días/tardes/noches.


No sé si me borrarán este mensaje, pero no puedo evitar decir @Danalvo que hacía tiempo que algo no me provocaba una carcajada como leer esta despedida tuya (tras haber leído tus depurados y pacientes argumentos). No podría ser más gráfica de lo que, entiendo, creo, quieres decir_. _Buena solución para no excluir a ningunx de los foristxs que se hallen en las distintas latitudes.


----------



## lagartija68

Mientras tanto, en otro hilo: N de la T. ...
... y en otros diccionarios: N. de la T. - Traducción español-alemán | PONS Traducción en inglés de “N. de la T” | Collins Diccionario español-inglés
y en el título de un artículo: CVC. El Trujamán. Profesión. N. de la T., por Esther Morillas.


----------



## jilar

Rosamariama said:


> ningunx de los foristxs


Si pones x, ponlas en todas 
...lxs ...
Y "foristas" incluso para ellos, los varones, va a ser igual. ¿O ahora vamos a empezar a usar "foristo, pianisto, ..."?

Nadie negará que la forma neutra o general - en la que se incluyen ambos géneros- es:
Ninguno de los foristas.

La versión inclusiva sería demasiado larga  "ninguno de los foristas y ninguna de las foristas"

Te lo comento porque tiene mucho que ver con lo que tratamos en el tema. Sin más.


----------



## Penyafort

Xiscomx said:


> Que de los masculinos terminados en _-o_ los quieran convertir en femeninos terminados en _-a_, no debería crear inconveniente alguno: _un marino /una marina, el caco / la caca,_



Hombre, no sé yo. Lo de_ la caca_... 

Se ha querido sexualizar la lengua y no le demos más vueltas. Si al llamado "género masculino" nunca se le hubiera llamado "masculino", lo más probable es que no hubiera habido tanto jaleo. De hecho, el que "masculino" y "genérico" coincidan lo que hace es que la mujer parta en el fondo con ventaja, porque tiene un morfema de diferenciación del cual nosotros carecemos. Cuando hablamos de las campeonas, sabemos que hablamos de mujeres. Cuando hablamos de los campeones, o decimos "hombres/varones" primero, o puede entenderse como genérico. Y si ahora reclamáramos el derecho a decir "_campeonos_", sonaríamos, efectivamente, ridículos.

Pero tan ridículo puede ser eso como sexualizar los morfemas; las aes no se van a sentir más hembras por el hecho de ser con frecuencia el morfema para el femenino. Es tan fácil como poner un varonil "el" delante para que el poeta o el astronauta sean _señoros_. Y para gozo de los helenistas, dudo que haya ningún colectivo masculino reclamando el derecho a decir poeto y astronauto. Todavía.

De la misma manera antes no había problema en decir la fotógrafo y la abogado, antes de que a la redonda o se la considerara vocal fálica. A mí personalmente no me suena mal que ahora se emplee fotógrafa y abogada, ya que -grafa y -ada son dos terminaciones comunes en -a. Distinto caso es el abominable _jueza_, que imagino que tampoco hará _feliza _a ninguna mujer con alma lingüista.

En fin, que si estos problemas binarios los tenemos los seres de lenguas binarias, me pregunto qué dilemas existenciales acaecerán en las lenguas con más de cinco y seis géneros...


----------



## Danalvo

Penyafort said:


> Hombre, no sé yo. Lo de_ la caca_...
> 
> Se ha querido sexualizar la lengua y no le demos más vueltas. Si al llamado "género masculino" nunca se le hubiera llamado "masculino", lo más probable es que no hubiera habido tanto jaleo. De hecho, el que "masculino" y "genérico" coincidan lo que hace es que la mujer parta en el fondo con ventaja, porque tiene un morfema de diferenciación del cual nosotros carecemos. Cuando hablamos de las campeonas, sabemos que hablamos de mujeres. Cuando hablamos de los campeones, o decimos "hombres/varones" primero, o puede entenderse como genérico. Y si ahora reclamáramos el derecho a decir "_campeonos_", sonaríamos, efectivamente, ridículos.
> 
> Pero tan ridículo puede ser eso como sexualizar los morfemas; las aes no se van a sentir más hembras por el hecho de ser con frecuencia el morfema para el femenino. Es tan fácil como poner un varonil "el" delante para que el poeta o el astronauta sean _señoros_. Y para gozo de los helenistas, dudo que haya ningún colectivo masculino reclamando el derecho a decir poeto y astronauto. Todavía.
> 
> De la misma manera antes no había problema en decir la fotógrafo y la abogado, antes de que a la redonda o se la considerara vocal fálica. A mí personalmente no me suena mal que ahora se emplee fotógrafa y abogada, ya que -grafa y -ada son dos terminaciones comunes en -a. Distinto caso es el abominable _jueza_, que imagino que tampoco hará _feliza _a ninguna mujer con alma lingüista.
> 
> En fin, que si estos problemas binarios los tenemos los seres de lenguas binarias, me pregunto qué dilemas existenciales acaecerán en las lenguas con más de cinco y seis géneros...


Penyafort, qué gusto leerte...


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Distinto caso es el abominable _jueza_


Pues al igual que N. de la T., se viene usando desde mediados del siglo XIX.


----------



## Calambur

Penyafort said:


> dudo que haya ningún colectivo masculino reclamando el derecho a decir poeto y astronauto. Todavía.


Es que esa idea ya la tuvo Cervantes, y por lo visto ni siquiera él logró imponerla (aunque tal vez la mayoría de los "colectiveros" actuales no se ha enterado -quizá porque no lo han leído, no sé-).

Lo cierto es que en el _Quijote _aparece por lo menos dos veces *compatrioto*.

Saludos._


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Pues al igual que N. de la T., se viene usando desde mediados del siglo XIX.



Según veo en el CORDE, en dicho siglo sólo aparece en dos novelas: una de Fernán Caballero (¿acuña ella el término?) y los Pazos de Ulloa de Emilia Pardo Bazán, a quien parece que le agradó la palabra. Sería interesante saber si realmente había quien ya la usara en el habla viva.



Calambur said:


> Es que esa idea ya la tuvo Cervantes, y por lo visto ni siquiera él logró imponerla (aunque tal vez la mayoría de los "colectiveros" actuales no se ha enterado -quizá porque no lo han leído, no sé-).
> 
> Lo cierto es que en el _Quijote _aparece por lo menos dos veces *compatrioto*.
> 
> Saludos._



Pues sí, y si ni el gran Miguel pudo, dudo que podamos nosotros. 

Gran ejemplo el "compatrioto" del Quijote, lo había olvidado por completo.


----------

